# Roofing Waterproofing - Brazil



## ddutra

Hello guys,

My name is Dominique Dutra and i work at a company called Fibersals @ Brazil - South America.

We work in the waterproofing business, specially for rooftops.

Now the reason that i come here is: 

1st - I would like to present you guys with our waterproofing system, get opinions and answer all the questions you guys may have.
2st - I would like to know about any similar system existing your country.

Reason is, we already expanded to South America and we have interest in expanding to North America too.



### The problem ###

In Brazil, the use of standard ceramic floor and similar's is common.











Number #1 Choice of waterproofing solution by Brazilian companies are asplhalt:











Now, thanks to this, Fibersals has alot of work to do 

Asphalt and other similar waterproofing solutions tend to last 1 - 5 years, at least in Brazil. After that, the owner of the Condo/Building/House is left with a pretty new building (5 years is considered new), but leaking water!

Now those of us who already had leaking problems know how bad it is.

Solution available in the market besides ours is - destroy the floor, apply another asphaltic waterproofing system and wait + 1 to 5 years.


### Solution ###










Fibersals is located South of Brazil, a region colonized mostly by German's and Italians. We have been in the marketing for 25 years. We have earned clients like: Coca Cola (Whole Factory), McDonalds (restaurants all over Brazil), Bunge and alot more - companies that are big in Brazil only.

Plus, we have applied our waterproofing solution in more then 1000 buildings.

Whats the deal? *We offer 15 years warranty!* We always did, we always will offer, since the first drop applied.

Our system is applied over the existing floor, no need to remove it. It is made of Fiberglass with Gelcoat finishing.

At the end, the costumer will have a waterprofeed property, warranty of 15 years, resistent to intense vehicle traffic, sunbeans, snow, w/e you name! Even chimicals! In some cases we applied our system on the ground floor, because the contractor wanted to protect the enviroment preventing chemical leaks on the ground!

In the end, it looks like a standard ceramic floor - client can choose from a series of options of finishing that goes from basald, solid color to ceramic floor. We imitate the looks of these floors in the finishing of our product, so the client doesnt have t apply mechanical protection (ie floor) again!

In Brazil, weather variation is very strong. Morning, its sun! At night it is cold - Standard waterproofing does not resist this! Our system has 35% Flexibility so it absorves all the building movements due to this variations.

Our site is written in Brazilian Portuguese, but soon i will work on a English version.

For now i invite you guys to see some pictures @ Impermeabilização Fotos

Main website is: Impermeabilização - http://www.fibersals.com.br/


Some pictures:

Garage:











Garage again:











Rooftop:








So, i would like to know if our system is fit for your contry, your opinions, if you know about anything similar!

Sorry for my english! I am sure my post has alot of mistakes, but i never got the oportunity to practice!

Thanks alot.


----------



## Grumpy

There are many roof coating products on the market. Some of which are reinforced with chopped fiberglass or polyester fabric. I don't know what gelcoat finishing is but I am guessing it's a proprietary name for some sort of chemical formula. However the market is already flooded with various elastomerics and urethane coatings. 

How would yours be any different?


Protected asphalt only lasts 5 years in brazil?


----------



## ddutra

Thanks for your anwser.

First, about Gelcoat.

It is a a kind of resin. It is used, for instance, in Fiberglass Boats.

Our system differs, at least here in South America, because of the warranty. 15 years is alot of time. Also, our system can be appied over existing floor.

We mainly work on buildings that already had received waterproofing in the past. Rarely on new buildings. We work more fixing leaks then preventing it, because the default choice for waterproofing is asphalt.

And the asphalt used here leasts less then 5 years, yes. Again, weather variation in Brazil is harsh. Fir instance, in one single day, here at Rio Grande do Sul (south Brazil) have have, in the morning 10Cº, in the middle of the day - 40Cº and at night after 10pm 5Cº. Common systems cannot resist this.



I appreciate that you took the time to anwser my questions. Best of luck!


----------



## English Roofer

Hi Dominique , the market over here for fiberglass roofs is pretty new(5-10 years) but the garentee on these products is 25yrs, so i dont think you would have a market over here.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## ddutra

Hello English Roofer,

Thanks alot for your anwser.

Well, thats good to know, really. We could as well offer 25 years warranty for leaking, maybe even more, we offer 15 because, well, top warranty you can find here in Brazil for waterproofing is 5 years, hehehe.


I would like you to link me the websites of the companies offering such service, if you could, please 

thanks alot for your anwsers and keep them coming guys.

Best of luck.


----------

